# :: ECS Tuning :: NEW Color Key Fob Covers!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Step right up. Get your colorific candy colored key covers right here at ECS Tuning.

Soft touch covers in brilliant colors protect your remote key fob, and make it easy to spot your keys in the pile on the hallway key rack.

Sized for an exact fit, these new molded covers snap in place in seconds.

Colorific Candy Colored Key Covers!

Fits:
All Road 2.7T/4.2L
B5 A4 (96-01)
B5 S4 (00-02)
B6 A4 (02-04)
B6 S4 (02-04)
D2 A8 (97-02)
D2 S8 (01-03)
MKI TT (98-07)

*Click HERE to order or for more information*



Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

